# Walking Dead S03E01 - 10/14/12 - Seed



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

So psyched about tonight's show. AMC is brilliant in how they play all of the previous episodes in preparation.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

From the rules --

_Timing of official threads:
*Do not start the official show thread more than one hour before the Eastern time zone airing.*_


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Beryl said:


> So psyched about tonight's show. AMC is brilliant in how they play all of the previous episodes in preparation.


They also last season up on Netflix a few weeks ago giving people plenty of time to get caught up. I wish more shows would do things like this.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> From the rules --
> 
> Timing of official threads:
> Do not start the official show thread more than one hour before the Eastern time zone airing.


Apologies.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> Apologies.


No biggie...just gets a little confusing for some when an official thread starts significantly before air time....and I'm old and easily confused.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

My DVR caught a 5 minute "preview" of TWD last weekend.. I started watching it, until I realized it was FULL of spoilers. I turned it off about 1 minute into it. Showtime did the same thing with Dexter a few weeks back... and had several MAJOR spoilers of the first couple of episodes. WTF people?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Better double check your To Do List. At least two of us are seeing the first recording happening NEXT week. Had to manually set it to grab the first repeat tonight.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Now that I have inspected you for zombie scratches and you are clean, I am going to kiss your zombie blood soaked shoulder.

WTF?


----------



## Deja-vue (Nov 3, 2002)

Awesome Show!

[There is only one way to keep you alive!]


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

JETarpon said:


> Now that I have inspected you for zombie scratches and you are clean, I am going to kiss your zombie blood soaked shoulder.
> 
> WTF?


Lol! Seeking logic? Forgitaboutit


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Now that I have inspected you for zombie scratches and you are clean, I am going to kiss your zombie blood soaked shoulder.
> 
> WTF?


Since you can't catch it anyway, it doesn't matter.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Why can't he?


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Why can't he?


You don't catch it. When you die for any reason you become a zombie. However, deep zombie bites can make you sick and die, like getting your tendons munched on.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

If deep zombie bites are necessary to turn the living, why is he checking for scratches?

If ingestion of zombie blood doesn't turn you into a zombie, why did they need to extract the zombie from the well in one piece?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> If deep zombie bites are necessary to turn the living, why is he checking for scratches?
> 
> If ingestion of zombie blood doesn't turn you into a zombie, why did they need to extract the zombie from the well in one piece?


The well was before the sheriff told everyone they were all infected already

I was amused that the kid gets a gun and gets to clear rooms alone and the black guy gets a fireplace poker


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It's not that you don't catch it. You do catch it. For example, in some episodes, including tonight's episode, we've seen dead bodies that had not been reanimated; they died before becoming infected. However, by now everyone who's alive has already caught the zombie-maker disease. They're all already infected. As soon as they die it will activate and reanimate them.

Apparently the dead have some fast-acting germs that will kill you pretty quickly once you're bitten. Maybe the idea is that those germs live in their mouth/teeth/nails, though, because it doesn't seem like you have to be super-careful about their blood alone.

Maybe if it's a small scratch they can disinfect it and keep it from getting bad, and that's why they were checking each other. They've had a whole winter now of experience to learn how things work.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

madscientist said:


> It's not that you don't catch it. You do catch it. For example, in some episodes, including tonight's episode, we've seen dead bodies that had not been reanimated; they died before becoming infected. However, by now everyone who's alive has already caught the zombie-maker disease. They're all already infected. As soon as they die it will activate and reanimate them.


Weren't they dead from head injuries though? I know the guard in the control room had blown his head off (thus preventing the turn).

Good start to the season--lots of stuff to play. I wonder what Lori did to Rick to make him hate her... She mentioned the Shane thing but I'm curious what the actual event was...Hershel seems to be responsible for whatever happened as well.

Carol smiling and making jokes!

Lauren Cohan upped her "hottie quotient" by getting dirty and kicking zombie ass. Chicks who kick ass are infinitely hotter than chicks who don't.

The image of Rick driving a hatchet into Hershel's shin bone will haunt me forever.

The whole "Carl and Maggie's sister" thing was weird, right? What was that?

I guess this will be explained at some point, but what reason does Ninja Chick have for dragging around two armless walkers? It seems like a gigantic chore with very little reward.

I know it's a TV show but the idea that they decided to keep the baby when they had what is technically an easy way out is just so incomprehensible that it makes all the story lines related to it seem annoying. I bet watching his son getting ready to eat a can of dog food made him reconsider his earlier position.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I suppose the walkers without arms or bottom jaws can't do much damage. Maybe they are her early warning system or something.


----------



## GameGuru (Dec 12, 2003)

The zombies must mask their scent.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> I suppose the walkers without arms or bottom jaws can't do much damage. Maybe they are her early warning system or something.


Their smell camouflages the living. Remember when Ric and company covered themselves in guts to do the same thing.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

So they almost completely skipped over the whole winter thing. Late in S2 they were talking about how winter would affect the walkers. Seriously, whether they are alive or dead, they need energy to move. Sure, some of them just stand around in a dark corridoor -- that doesn't take much energy. But the herds roaming the countryside -- what's keeping them, umm, alive? There's only so many small rodents they can catch. So when the winter hits, I would expect massive death counts, at least in the colder areas.

Like, for example, why don't they head north to Canada? 

As for the whole "we are all infected" yet they worry about scratches, but are covered from head to toes in blood, but deep bites require field amputation -- I don't get any of that. I wonder if the writers do.

The prisoners they end up meeting, something tells me those survivors were probably the ones in solitary. Probably not the nicest folk to be around women and children. Good thing they saw what Rick did to Hershel -- that'll keem them honest.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Now that I have inspected you for zombie scratches and you are clean, I am going to kiss your zombie blood soaked shoulder.
> 
> WTF?


That was my first thought. It's okay to lick the blood off of you?

Great first episode. As said, lot's of stuff to dig in deeper about.

I did like the way they secured the prison yard and then the cell block.

I think sending the boy in with the men, with a gun was great because it also showed us how far they have come (and lori has come to let that happen).

Lori just looks like she has a basketball strapped to her.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

JETarpon said:


> I suppose the walkers without arms or bottom jaws can't do much damage. Maybe they are her early warning system or something.


They were acting like 'mules'. They both had bckpacks strapped to them.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, from the original comics, those two zombies are (were) her boyfriend and his ******bag best friend.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> The image of Rick driving a hatchet into Hershel's shin bone will haunt me forever.


That was just realy bad FX... I mean come on -- you hack a guys leg off with a hatchet, and it's a totally clean cut all the way through, like you just cut hot dog in half? Where was his bones and tendons?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

zordude said:


> ...I was amused that the kid gets a gun and gets to clear rooms alone and the black guy gets a fireplace poker


Thank you! I thought the same thing.

I loved that they have "hardened up" over the winter. My only gripe was the opening battle scene and then the 2nd battle scene....there was NO need for that hand to hand combat. Just let the zombies keeping coming up to the fence and then continue to kill them at the fence. No chance of you getting hurt. THEN once those are all dead then you go hand to hand.

There was no need for that total waste of ammunition and potential harm.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

spoilerizing Hank's post



Spoiler






Hank said:


> Also, from the original comics, those two zombies are (were) her boyfriend and his ******bag best friend.





c'mon now...you know that's going to upset people.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pmyers said:


> spoilerizing Hank's post
> 
> c'mon now...you know that's going to upset people.


Why is that a spoiler? It's from the comics before the timeframe for the show started from the original "infection" event. The TV show skipped over that part.

We even talked about it in previous TCF threads.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

pmyers said:


> spoilerizing Hank's post
> 
> c'mon now...you know that's going to upset people.


Yup, I'm a bit P'O'd at that.  He knows better.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> My only gripe was the opening battle scene and then the 2nd battle scene....there was NO need for that hand to hand combat. Just let the zombies keeping coming up to the fence and then continue to kill them at the fence. No chance of you getting hurt. THEN once those are all dead then you go hand to hand.


Plus throughout the prison there are great choke points where they can force the zombies to come at them one or a few at a time (gates, doorways). Instead, they go out into open spaces where they can be swarmed.

(And there should have been some acknowledgment of how much that prison must STINK.)

Still, great set-up for the season, with two potentially interesting scenarios playing out (the prison, and Michonne).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Some cool Windows 8 commercials in there, too.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Commercials? What commercials? 

I thought it was all-in-all a great episode. I also loved Chris Hardwick's opener for 'Talking Dead'. I laughed so hard I think I woke up the neighbors. I just love watching a dark and heavy ep of WD then, immediately after, watching the hilarity of Chris Hardwick in TD. Cool seeing the actress who plays Michonne there and the writer of the episode.

I'm glad that, since I got HD channels after the last season, AMC HD is an East Coast feed so it plays early enough that I can watch a couple of hours later and it's still early enough that I'm not falling asleep. I must say, however, that the HD quality of the picture seems a little bit lacking to me. I don't know if it's my cable, tv, or just that they make it look kind of grainy-ish sometimes for effect. I don't have that with other channels.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

It's not you. It's how they produce it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ah, ok. Thanks Joe!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Some cool Windows 8 commercials in there, too.


I love the association of Windows 8 and Zombies! Brilliant!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

sharkster said:


> Commercials? What commercials?


They're tricking you into watching or at least scanning through commercials to find the code words needed to enter contests.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

zalusky said:


> I love the association of Windows 8 and Zombies! Brilliant!


As Apple also had commercials during the show, I guess it's still a level playing field in that respect.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

wprager said:


> So they almost completely skipped over the whole winter thing. Late in S2 they were talking about how winter would affect the walkers. Seriously, whether they are alive or dead, they need energy to move. Sure, some of them just stand around in a dark corridoor -- that doesn't take much energy. But the herds roaming the countryside -- what's keeping them, umm, alive? There's only so many small rodents they can catch.


Did they say something about walkers needing to eat for energy? That doesn't seem to be true in this universe. For example, in this episode, we see convict walkers still locked in their cells. They have had nothing to eat since turning, yet they're doing just fine.



wprager said:


> So when the winter hits, I would expect massive death counts, at least in the colder areas.


They're already dead.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> Now that I have inspected you for zombie scratches and you are clean, I am going to kiss your zombie blood soaked shoulder.
> 
> WTF?


In a lot of other zombie fiction, any zombie blood in your blood stream will infect you, like a virus would. As others have explained, it's different in this show since they are all already infected.

There was one scene last season where one of them had been killing zombies with his knife, then casually wiped off the knife and cut his hand so that he could bleed and attract the zombies into pursuing him. If they're willing to do that, I figure they're not too worried about zombie blood. In most zombie universes, he would have turned after doing that.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

We covered this in previous threads... any open cut or wound has a much higher chance of causing a regular infection, and without antibiotics, can cause someone to die quicker and then "turn". 

Which means that it doesn't make much sense to hack of Hershel's lower leg, since now he has an even bigger open would and the possibility of bleeding out, not to mention, now he's a gimp which will slow them down.

eta:I've decided that there are too many logic holes in this show, so I just watch it for fun without much critical analysis. Like mentioned above, they could have killed all the field zombies through the fence without wasting one shot of ammo.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dswallow said:


> They're tricking you into watching or at least scanning through commercials to find the code words needed to enter contests.


Oh that's right. I remember a mention of some words to collect and then you had to go to the website immediately after the episode aired to join a contest. I totally forgot about that after about a minute. (oops!) but I figured that if I were watching later that it wouldn't be available to me anyway.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> We covered this in previous threads... any open cut or wound has a much higher chance of causing a regular infection, and without antibiotics, can cause someone to die quicker and then "turn".
> 
> *Which means that it doesn't make much sense to hack of Hershel's lower leg, since now he has an even bigger open would and the possibility of bleeding out, not to mention, now he's a gimp which will slow them down.*
> 
> eta:I've decided that there are too many logic holes in this show, so I just watch it for fun without much critical analysis. Like mentioned above, they could have killed all the field zombies through the fence without wasting one shot of ammo.


Ditto on this - I figured he may already be infected and that this was a waste of energy. Let him say his goodbyes.

I loved the Lori came out and asked the question that we and many others had asked - could the baby inside her be a zombie and try to eat it's way out. We can only hope.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> ...Which means that it doesn't make much sense to hack of Hershel's lower leg, since now he has an even bigger open would and the possibility of bleeding out, not to mention, now he's a gimp which will slow them down...


Well they do have a history of cutting off legs and people making spectacular recoveries (the guy on the fence)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

If you watched Talking Dead, regarding the leg hacking, they said:


Spoiler



that this was a plan they had come up with over the winter, how to react if someone got bitten. They don't know if it will work or not. You couldn't really tell but Herschel had a medical bag and the hatchet was in it: it was clean and they weren't using it to kill zombies.


Also, in the comics:


Spoiler



they had this same scene, with similar motivation: it was try this thing that MIGHT work, or let Herschel die (or just shoot him in the head). So they tried it. I won't tell you what happened 


Regarding non-animated corpses: yes some were dead from head injuries. It was hard to tell about all of them. But remember on the highway in the first season there were plenty of corpses in the cars that hadn't turned, and didn't have head injuries.

However both my wife an I agreed that we'd stick something through every head, even if it didn't seem to be animated, just to be sure. What's the harm? I couldn't understand why they just walked around all those corpses after poking them a few times.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> Ditto on this - I figured he may already be infected and that this was a waste of energy. Let him say his goodbyes...


If I got bit, I'd prefer trying ANYTHING than just assuming I'm going to zombify.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Remember, the zombie bites don't turn you into a zombie. They just cause you to die, I guess from an infection. I think they (the writers) are treating the zombie bites a bit like snake bites: the killer germs are like venom. If you chop off the limb it keeps the germs from spreading and I guess the germs don't do so well in open air so they're not worried so much about "clean" open wounds getting infected. Ditto for having blood on you: the killing germs are not in the blood itself so zombie blood isn't what causes you to die and having zombie blood on you (or, apparently, kissing it ) is not lethal.

I'm not saying it makes sense biologically, but that's the distinction they appear to be drawing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

madscientist said:


> If you watched Talking Dead, regarding the leg hacking, they said:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That makes more sense.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Strange -- you'd think they'd come up with that "rule" long before winter. Like on day 2.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> My only gripe was the opening battle scene and then the 2nd battle scene....there was NO need for that hand to hand combat. Just let the zombies keeping coming up to the fence and then continue to kill them at the fence. No chance of you getting hurt. THEN once those are all dead then you go hand to hand.
> 
> There was no need for that total waste of ammunition and potential harm.


I thought the same thing - waste of ammo. In an earlier episode, Rick showed how easily they could be drawn in by putting blood on the fence. Zombies are dangerous but they are DUMB.

Also, Daryl wastes arrows. He only has about 5 to last him the rest of the season. I'm sure he went back to retrieve them in that first battle. Although it was sexy watching Norman Reedus carry a cross-bow but it didn't make sense in the hand to hand scene.

They all need to learn how to use a Katana. Maybe Michonne will give them lessons.

(Norman Reedus must have gotten a kick out of this NSFW Tumblr/YouTube Video.)


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

In Romero's "Day of the Dead", a character's arm was chopped off in hopes to stop the virus from infecting him.
Unfortunately, we never found out if it worked as the character took matters in his own hand.
I know that in this show everyone is infected, but maybe Rick was trying to avoid Hershel from "burning out" as Morgan put it in this first season.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

ebf said:


> Better double check your To Do List. At least two of us are seeing the first recording happening NEXT week. Had to manually set it to grab the first repeat tonight.


Had the same issue, althought I caught it in time to catch the 7 pm showing last night. I think the mixup was that all of the eps last night were not listed as being in HD, at least on DirecTV (although they were).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Ditto on this - I figured he may already be infected and that this was a waste of energy. Let him say his goodbyes.
> 
> I loved the Lori came out and asked the question that we and many others had asked - could the baby inside her be a zombie and try to eat it's way out. We can only hope.


Zombaby!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Loved the ep. 

I still hate Lori, but I kind of sympathized with her when she was freaked out about not feeling the baby, and wondering if it died in utero would it become a zombie and eat its way out of her, etc. 

Definitely saw something a little creepy with Carl + Herchel's #2 daughter.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

wprager said:


> So they almost completely skipped over the whole winter thing. Late in S2 they were talking about how winter would affect the walkers. Seriously, whether they are alive or dead, they need energy to move. Sure, some of them just stand around in a dark corridoor -- that doesn't take much energy. But the herds roaming the countryside -- what's keeping them, umm, alive? There's only so many small rodents they can catch. So when the winter hits, I would expect massive death counts, at least in the colder areas.


I don't think it's been shown that the zombies need food to survive. In some lore, they crave flesh but don't actually need it - after all, it's not like they can digest anything.



wprager said:


> Like, for example, why don't they head north to Canada?


Probably because they're in Georgia. Canada's a long way to go, on limited gas, limited food, and having to pass through numerous major population areas that are likely filled to the brim with zombies.



wprager said:


> As for the whole "we are all infected" yet they worry about scratches, but are covered from head to toes in blood, but deep bites require field amputation -- I don't get any of that. I wonder if the writers do.


I think it's like someone already said. Scratches can lead to general infection, which is hard to treat when anti-biotics, etc. are hard to come by. The deep bites just result in a more serious infection - apparently the zombies have really nasty bacteria in their rotting mouths. So maybe amputating the leg is easier to treat? I don't know. Speculating. (But then again, so are they).



wprager said:


> The prisoners they end up meeting, something tells me those survivors were probably the ones in solitary. Probably not the nicest folk to be around women and children. Good thing they saw what Rick did to Hershel -- that'll keem them honest.


Yeah, good call.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

What was it in the previous episode where Lori could have aborted the baby? How'd that work again?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Loved the ep.
> 
> I still hate Lori, but I kind of sympathized with her when she was freaked out about not feeling the baby, and wondering if it died in utero would it become a zombie and eat its way out of her, etc.
> 
> Definitely saw something a little creepy with Carl + Herchel's #2 daughter.


Agreed regarding Lori. I'm glad Rick is giving her the cold shoulder. She acted like an idiot when he told her about Shane. I wanted to jump through the screen and feed her to the WD.

The Carl+#2 daughter thing is cute, IMO. He is closest to her age and probably feels like a man now.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Hank said:


> Why is that a spoiler? It's from the comics before the timeframe for the show started from the original "infection" event. The TV show skipped over that part.
> 
> We even talked about it in previous TCF threads.


It is a spoiler because it is something that has not been revealed in the show yet. You don't know the TV show skipped it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

pmyers said:


> There was no need for that total waste of ammunition and potential harm.


OMG, this.

If they'll just come wandering over to the fence, and you can kill them with impunity and absolutely no chance of being bitten, WTF ARE YOU DOING ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE FREAKING FENCE WITH THEM!

sheesh.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh and the inmates. They should kill every one of them. But they won't. They'll start to trust them, then (at least) one of them will show he is evil and mess stuff up, probably by releasing a bunch of walkers into an area they think is secure and a bunch of them will die.

Did I just cover this upcoming season?

As Hank said, I have to stop thinking about the show and just watch it, thinking about it only hurts.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

They must plan on filling us in on the winter with flashbacks? It felt really disjointed, having that much time elapse.

good stuff though.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

SeanC said:


> OMG, this.
> 
> If they'll just come wandering over to the fence, and you can kill them with impunity and absolutely no chance of being bitten, WTF ARE YOU DOING ON THE SAME SIDE OF THE FREAKING FENCE WITH THEM!
> 
> sheesh.


Yes and no.

While that is certainly the safest route, there is no guarantee that all of the zombies are going to come to the fence, especially the ones still in the main yard. So it may have taken days - or longer - to get them to all come down so they could take them out easily. And they did a decent enough job of showing that they were a) low on food, and b) needed to find shelter so that Lori could have her baby, so that maybe the thought of trying to live in that fairly narrow walkway between the inner and outer yard wasn't something they felt comfortable in doing.

Plus, I'm sure that they believe that there is probably abundant ammo locked up in the prison somewhere, so they may not be as concerned with conserving every bit of what they have left.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

They didn't have to take days. They didn't even attempt to take out as many as they could by using the fence. They just started yelling banging on the fence and everyone else ran in..... moronic.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> They must plan on filling us in on the winter with flashbacks? It felt really disjointed, having that much time elapse.
> 
> good stuff though.


There's been, what, somewhere between 4 and 6 months or so between then and now? IIRC, when they left off they talked about the nights getting colder and winter fast approaching, and now winter is over.

I figure they kind of gave us a shorthand explanation of how they spent that time in how different the group looked as they went through the abandoned house at the beginning of the ep. This was, all of a sudden, an experienced and cohesive group that knew exactly what to do and how to do it. They also looked tired, dirty, and hungry. Couple that with the exposition around the map they've basically been dodging several massive zombie herds and are slowly getting penned in, I figure they've spent the last few months doing exactly what they were doing when the episode began - on the run, scavenging for food, weapons, and a place to hole up for a few days, if possible.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I figure they kind of gave us a shorthand explanation of how they spent that time in how different the group looked as they went through the abandoned house at the beginning of the ep. This was, all of a sudden, an experienced and cohesive group that knew exactly what to do and how to do it. They also looked tired, dirty, and hungry. Couple that with the exposition around the map they've basically been dodging several massive zombie herds and are slowly getting penned in, I figure they've spent the last few months doing exactly what they were doing when the episode began - on the run, scavenging for food, weapons, and a place to hole up for a few days, if possible.


I saw this too. The group that went into the house knew what they were doing and were prepared. To the point that the son had a gun and could use it. There was training there. Even when they went into the prison yard, they were together, had each others backs and weren't freaking out.

This also explains the whole question about why some had guns and some had metal rods or such - they have all had time to get used to the weapon of their choice. Some are guns, some like more closer and personal attack method.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

They shouldn't have killed the zombies on the other side of the fence. If the zombies can't get to them, leave them as a deterrent for other people that might want to enter the prison.
In other zombie lore, a zombie only gets agitated when it sees you. Otherwise it just lumbers around.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

A question about Rick's and Carl's guns. It seemed that they had crude silencers on them. Rick's silencer looked like a flashlight, but I couldn't make out Carl's.
Anyone noticed that and know what it was ?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

SeanC said:


> They didn't have to take days. They didn't even attempt to take out as many as they could by using the fence. They just started yelling banging on the fence and everyone else ran in..... moronic.


Which part?

As I recall it, they took out a bunch of zombies as they walked through that narrow patrol walkway separating the inner and outer yards. I don't think that was a viable place to hole up since it was exposed to the elements and was an easy place to get overrun if the there was a gap anywhere in the fence. Not to mention, there was no food or water there, and no easy way to get it without reopening the gap in the fence, (and yes, there were now zombies on the outside of the prison waiting for them).

Then Rick decided that if they could close the gate to the prison courtyard, they could relatively easily clear out the rest of the zombies in the larger inner yard. So he did, by himself, while everyone else gave him cover and took out as many as they could from safety.

2) They slept in the inner yard, and Rick decided that the next morning they would push into the prison courtyard because they were so close to everything they had been searching for since they left the farm - permanent shelter, possibly abundant food, medicine, and ammo. He also probably knew that his unit was cohesive enough and experienced enough from their winter of hard foraging to take on a sizable group of zombies, as long they kept the numbers manageable. So he took his best fighting unit and phalanxed his way into the courtyard, again, with little difficulty, so his decision turned out to be the correct one.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Wasn't the final shot last season something that looked like a prison and they were already pretty close to it?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Wasn't the final shot last season something that looked like a prison and they were already pretty close to it?


(Your image isn't showing, by the way)

It was pretty far off in the distance, but it wasn't something that they would have seen because of all the trees in the area.

I do wonder about the map they had, though. Are prisons not identified on your average area map?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I liked the homemade silencers (which we talked about here)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> There's been, what, somewhere between 4 and 6 months or so between then and now? IIRC, when they left off they talked about the nights getting colder and winter fast approaching, and now winter is over.


As often, the time frame is a little foggy in the show, but more time passed between Season 2 & 3 than passed from the Zombie Outbreak to the end of Season 2. So yes, they're now more than twice as zombie-experienced as they were when last we saw them.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

If you are given a fire poker as a weapon...you are either totally bad*ss, or a joke! lol

BTW.....the BEST thing they found was that body armor. I'd be wearing that from head to toe. Would stop almost every single incidental bite.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I liked the homemade silencers (which we talked about here)


Where ? I didn't see any mention of them.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> While that is certainly the safest route, there is no guarantee that all of the zombies are going to come to the fence, especially the ones still in the main yard.
> 
> Plus, I'm sure that they believe that there is probably abundant ammo locked up in the prison somewhere, so they may not be as concerned with conserving every bit of what they have left.


(Maybe I'm on "ignore" so this won't be read). The majority of them would have come to the fence because Rick showed them how it is done by using their blood. The remaining could then be taken out hand to hand easily.

Also, there is no way they'd know how much ammo would be needed to get to any ammo in the prison -- assuming it wasn't all used by early survivors initially. Rick is a cop and would know to conserve your ammo until you know for sure you have more.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

SeanC said:


> Oh and the inmates. They should kill every one of them. But they won't. They'll start to trust them, then (at least) one of them will show he is evil and mess stuff up, probably by releasing a bunch of walkers into an area they think is secure and a bunch of them will die.


They shouldn't kill them all. You really don't know if they are all inmates. Some could be guards or civilians who worked at the prison. Also, some of them can serve as bait.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> If you are given a fire poker as a weapon...you are either totally bad*ss, or a joke! lol
> 
> BTW.....the BEST thing they found was that body armor. I'd be wearing that from head to toe. Would stop almost every single incidental bite.


Agreed!!!!! I'd like to get the walker guts cleaned off first.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Beryl said:


> (Maybe I'm on "ignore" so this won't be read). The majority of them would have come to the fence because Rick showed them how it is done by using their blood. The remaining could then be taken out hand to hand easily.
> 
> Also, there is no way they'd know how much ammo would be needed to get to any ammo in the prison -- assuming it wasn't all used by early survivors initially. Rick is a cop and would know to conserve your ammo until you know for sure you have more.


I read it.  I don't know why you think I'd have you on ignore. I don't think I have anyone on ignore, even the total asshats.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Beryl said:


> They shouldn't kill them all. You really don't know if they are all inmates. Some could be guards or civilians who worked at the prison. Also, some of them can serve as bait.


You are exactly correct, they know nothing about them, but they also can't believe anything they are told by them either.

Kill em all, but they won't and they will suffer for it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

trnsfrguy said:


> Where ? I didn't see any mention of them.


Who knows what season thread it would have been, but I remember a lengthy discussion about the need to make silencers.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ...While that is certainly the safest route, there is no guarantee that all of the zombies are going to come to the fence, especially the ones still in the main yard...


It might not have gotten ALL of the zombies, but it certainly would have got the majority of them and with ZERO chance of somebody getting bit/killed.

Do that first and THEN go in hand to hand to finish off the couple of remaining zombies.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

pmyers said:


> Who knows what season thread it would have been, but I remember a lengthy discussion about the need to make silencers.


Wasn't it season 1 when Rick was talking to that guy with the son? Or when they were talking about arms when the went to find Merle and got that bag of guns and stuff?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Actual conversation with my wife last night:
Me: "Babe, you are lucky."
Wife: "why is that?"
Me: "I am so the guy you'd want to be around if/when the zombie apocolypse happens".
Wife: "yeah...I'm realllll lucky"
LOL


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

"What if it's stillborn?" 

It would eat you from the inside and they would be much rejoicing.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

SeanC said:


> You are exactly correct, they know nothing about them, but they also can't believe anything they are told by them either.
> 
> Kill em all, but they won't and they will suffer for it.


Maybe I have too much confidence in police training but I think Rick should be able to figure out who can be trusted. They need specific skills in their group and now the only "doctor" is severely wounded.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

SeanC said:


> Oh and the inmates. They should kill every one of them. But they won't. They'll start to trust them, then (at least) one of them will show he is evil and mess stuff up, probably by releasing a bunch of walkers into an area they think is secure and a bunch of them will die...


That's something I didn't even think about. What are they going to do? What would I do? Even if they are not in prisoner uniforms, how do you know they didn't just change clothes? Do you want them around your kids?

Great stuff!


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> It might not have gotten ALL of the zombies, but it certainly would have got the majority of them and with ZERO chance of somebody getting bit/killed.
> 
> Do that first and THEN go in hand to hand to finish off the couple of remaining zombies.


Add to that, conservation of ammo.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I would suggest people that have essentially been in starvation mode for 6+ months might have a little fog going on in their brains. Not getting sleep as well puts fog in your brains.

Give them a little slack. Heck I can't even remember to take my lunch to work in the morning half the time.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

zalusky said:


> I would suggest people that have essentially been in starvation mode for 6+ months might have a little fog going on in their brains. Not getting sleep as well puts fog in your brains.
> 
> Give them a little slack. Heck I can't even remember to take my lunch to work in the morning half the time.


Speaking for starvation and lunch -- what is up with Rick not letting his kid open that can of dog food?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

The problem with the fence is that more walkers could wander in until the outer gate was closed. And once you get too much of a buildup on the fence, you can't keep poking them to death or get out to close the gate.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Beryl said:


> Speaking for starvation and lunch -- what is up with Rick not letting his kid open that can of dog food?


I don't think this is why Rick did it, but if the Medical Examiner on Law and Order is correct most dog food contains bone meal and bone meal is an awful thing for a human to consume.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

SeanC said:


> Oh and the inmates. They should kill every one of them.


Considering how the human race is becoming an endangered species, I think immediately killing people off would be wrong. With that said I would be cautious and not trust most people, as they might want to steal your food, weapons, clothes, and or women. Also you don't know how many inmates there are in that group or what weapons they have. If you draw first blood they would retaliate, and if they out number you, have a couple of rifles, the odds are in there favor.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Beryl said:


> Speaking for starvation and lunch -- what is up with Rick not letting his kid open that can of dog food?


I think it was a pride thing.....that they haven't become like a pack of scavanging dogs.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

They changed the opening titles. 
I missed that crazy foto of Lori looking crazy.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I think it was a pride thing.....that they haven't become like a pack of scavanging dogs.


His son tearing apart the kitchen made it seem like they were scavenging dogs.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> (Your image isn't showing, by the way)
> 
> It was pretty far off in the distance, but it wasn't something that they would have seen because of all the trees in the area.
> 
> I do wonder about the map they had, though. Are prisons not identified on your average area map?


You would think that Hershel or Maggie would have known about and brought up the fact that there was a prison that is somewhat close their farm. Especially given the impression that they had scavenged the whole area over the winter.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> (Your image isn't showing, by the way)


I can see it


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

If Herschel lives, he's going to have to keep a shotgun handy to keep Carl away from his daughter.

You'd think the arms of the people killing zombies with pokers and knives would get very tired very quickly.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Hank said:


> What was it in the previous episode where Lori could have aborted the baby? How'd that work again?


Good thing she didn't, although I'm not sure how much damage a zombie fetus could do.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I think it was a pride thing.....that they haven't become like a pack of scavanging dogs.


+1


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SocratesJohnson said:


> You would think that Hershel or Maggie would have known about and brought up the fact that there was a prison that is somewhat close their farm. Especially given the impression that they had scavenged the whole area over the winter.


They mentioned how there were basically going in a circle over the Winter months. I guess the Prison was outside of that circle.


----------



## Roommate (Apr 23, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> They mentioned how there were basically going in a circle over the Winter months. I guess the Prison was outside of that circle.


I got the impression they knew about the prison, but had discounted it previously. When Daryl and Rick were walking and spotted it, they didn't say "hey look, a prison!" Daryl kind of glanced at it and said "what a shame", or something to that effect. It seemed to me he was implying "what a shame it's so overrun." I think they knew about it but hadn't wanted to deal with it before. But now they were getting a bit desperate.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

While I agree that their reaction was "muted" finding the prison, there's no way I can believe they knew about it previously, with a potential stock of food, ammo, fuel, etc.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

Hank said:


> While I agree that their reaction was "muted" finding the prison, there's no way I can believe they knew about it previously, with a potential stock of food, ammo, fuel, etc.


Especially since Rick, as Sheriff, would have known without putting a lot of thought into it that a prison makes a lot of sense as the place to be in zombie world for just those reasons. Not to mention, many prisons have farms where they grow food for the prisoners, and these fields are within secured fences because the prisoners work the fields. They would be able to grow food and not have to worry about it being secured.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

note to self - 
remember the prisons when the world turns to zombieland.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Why would they have not brought their vehicles into the prison yard with them? You would think they would want access to them or at least have the secured for future use.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ratings seem to have been acceptable...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ratings seem to have been acceptable...


I love that it's so high even without Dish customers.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I love that it's so high even without Dish customers.


Some of us DISH people are watching through magic! We just aren't being counted! They can't stop me!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I love that it's so high even without Dish customers.


When I put on the episode, I told my wife "Are you ready to be told over and over how The Walking Dead is not available on Dish?"


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

robojerk said:


> When I put on the episode, I told my wife "Are you ready to be told over and over how The Walking Dead is not available on Dish?"


AMC made it available online for DISH customers, but spent lots of time with the anti-DISH propaganda. It was very annoying. The lack of AMC is my only gripe with DISH. And DISH bent over backwards to make it possible for me to watch my AMC shows via another method.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

markz said:


> AMC made it available online for DISH customers, but spent lots of time with the anti-DISH propaganda. It was very annoying. The lack of AMC is my only gripe with DISH. And DISH bent over backwards to make it possible for me to watch my AMC shows via another method.


They did? "Go use Netflix" is acceptable? "You're in a contract because we know you'd switch otherwise" is good for their customers?

Greg


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

gchance said:


> They did? "Go use Netflix" is acceptable? "You're in a contract because we know you'd switch otherwise" is good for their customers?
> 
> Greg


Well, I am not pleased that I lost AMC, but they did the following:


gave me a free ROKU box ($80 value)
gave me $10/month off my bill for 1 year ($120 value)
gave me a $30 one time credit ($30 value)
waived the $100 fee to upgrade to the Hopper ($100 value)
by switching to the Hopper, my bill went down another $13/month
sent me a few codes for free PPV movies round the same time although it may have been unrelated.

They didn't have to do any of that if they didn't want. They even called me back a couple weeks later to see if the ROKU was working.

And a week later when they dropped my NBC affiliate for a few days, they gave me another $5/month off my bill for 3 months.

All in all, I love the Hopper and my experience with DISH. I'd rather have my current setup/channels than any other DVR with another provider. And I used to be with DirecTV so I have experienced others.

I have the option of buying the complete Walking Dead season for $22 through Amazon or finding other magical means to watch for free.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

markz said:


> Well, I am not pleased that I lost AMC, but they did the following:
> 
> 
> gave me a free ROKU box ($80 value)
> ...


It does become hard to believe Dish isn't spending more money on this sort of thing than they would by agreeing to whatever compromise terms they had on the table.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

dswallow said:


> It does become hard to believe Dish isn't spending more money on this sort of thing than they would by agreeing to whatever compromise terms they had on the table.


I have heard that this outage is not due to a contract dispute, but it is being used as leverage in a lawsuit about something else.

And not everyone will call and get the deal I did. Lots of people just complain about the outage, but don't call DISH and get anything done about it. I don't even think that anyone I have told about it has even followed through with their own call.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

markz said:


> I have heard that this outage is not due to a contract dispute, but it is being used as leverage in a lawsuit about something else.


Correct. AMC is owned by Cablevision. Dish agreed to carry Cablevision's defunct satellite service called Voom.
Dish didn't honor the contract and lawsuits were filed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Where did the zombies come from that surrounded them in the hallways? It was unclear to me. It seemed like they cleared everything as they went.



markz said:


> Well, I am not pleased that I lost AMC, but they did the following:
> 
> 
> gave me a free ROKU box ($80 value)
> ...


Wow! Was this recent (near the premiere of Walking Dead)? Before the premiere of BB, I asked just for the Roku and the $10/month. They would only give me $10/month. They never offered me any of the rest even when I threatened to cancel. If they had done all of the above, I might still be on Dish.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Where did the zombies come from that surrounded them in the hallways? It was unclear to me. It seemed like they cleared everything as they went.


Same place as the zombies who snuck up on them in the middle of an open field last season.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> Where did the zombies come from that surrounded them in the hallways? It was unclear to me. It seemed like they cleared everything as they went.


Central casting?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Langree said:


> "What if it's stillborn?"
> 
> It would eat you from the inside and they would be much rejoicing.


Exactly what I said. "Oh man, please let that be what happens!!"


SocratesJohnson said:


> You would think that Hershel or Maggie would have known about and brought up the fact that there was a prison that is somewhat close their farm. Especially given the impression that they had scavenged the whole area over the winter.





Roommate said:


> I got the impression they knew about the prison, but had discounted it previously. When Daryl and Rick were walking and spotted it, they didn't say "hey look, a prison!" Daryl kind of glanced at it and said "what a shame", or something to that effect. It seemed to me he was implying "what a shame it's so overrun." I think they knew about it but hadn't wanted to deal with it before. But now they were getting a bit desperate.


I'm pretty sure they didn't know about the prison. I agree with Roommate that Daryl's initial reaction was one of pity for the people stuck in there, and it wasn't until Rick looked at it and started thinking about it that he realized it would be a great place to hole up.


markz said:


> Why would they have not brought their vehicles into the prison yard with them? You would think they would want access to them or at least have the secured for future use.


They did bring them in. Once they had cleared the yard and were ready to camp in the field for the night, there was a shot showing their vehicles parked inside the patrol fence next to one of the guard towers.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Where did the zombies come from that surrounded them in the hallways? It was unclear to me. It seemed like they cleared everything as they went.


The way they were marking intersections with spray paint arrows was meant to convey that they were going through a building with a large number of intersecting hallways (I thought the use of spray paint was pretty smart of them, another nod to the group "figuring things out" over the past few months). So I suppose the zombies that surrounded them came from the other side of the intersections that they didn't take (i.e. when they came to an intersection they went right, but didn't the clear the left branch).

Not sure how realistic that is - would it really be smart to have a bunch of twist/turns in a prison? - but aside from that, I didn't have a huge problem with it. I had a bigger problem with the sleeping zombie who only woke up after they passed him 3-4 times.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ...Not sure how realistic that is - would it really be smart to have a bunch of twist/turns in a prison? - but aside from that, I didn't have a huge problem with it. I had a bigger problem with the sleeping zombie who only woke up after they passed him 3-4 times.


well in all fairness, I think Herschel knee'd him in the head


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Them knowing or not knowing about the prison didn't bother me. I have only a slight idea where the state prisons are around me. I mean, I know where the city jail is, but the state one a couple counties south - no idea. 

The only thing is Rick should have had a better idea than I would. He was a cop.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Them knowing or not knowing about the prison didn't bother me. I have only a slight idea where the state prisons are around me. I mean, I know where the city jail is, but the state one a couple counties south - no idea.
> 
> The only thing is Rick should have had a better idea than I would. He was a cop.


He was a small-town cop in Tennessee (or was it Kentucky?). Not in Georgia. There's no reason he should have known the location of a prison in Georgia.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> The way they were marking intersections with spray paint arrows was meant to convey that they were going through a building with a large number of intersecting hallways (I thought the use of spray paint was pretty smart of them, another nod to the group "figuring things out" over the past few months). So I suppose the zombies that surrounded them came from the other side of the intersections that they didn't take (i.e. when they came to an intersection they went right, but didn't the clear the left branch).
> 
> Not sure how realistic that is - would it really be smart to have a bunch of twist/turns in a prison? - but aside from that, I didn't have a huge problem with it. I had a bigger problem with the sleeping zombie who only woke up after they passed him 3-4 times.


I didn't have a huge problem with it either, it just was poorly edited or written. They "seemed" to use the spray paint at places where there was only one direction to go and at places that led to dead ends that had been cleared for the most part.

I didn't realize it was a sleeping zombie. I thought it was one that they only "mostly" killed earlier.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> He was a small-town cop in Tennessee (or was it Kentucky?). Not in Georgia. There's no reason he should have known the location of a prison in Georgia.


Thanks. I didn't remember that.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> He was a small-town cop in Tennessee (or was it Kentucky?). Not in Georgia. There's no reason he should have known the location of a prison in Georgia.


Rick was a King County, GA sheriff. He should've known the location of the prison.
Besides, shouldn't there be directional signs on the roads leading to the prison ? For visitors or employees ?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

In the comics, Rick is from Kentucky. In the tv show, he's from King County, Georgia, which doesn't exist. Hard to say exactly what part of Georgia it's supposed to be from, but it's about 110 miles or so from Atlanta to the Tennessee border, and probably 50 miles or so from the Alabama border. It was clearly supposed to be a rural area that he was from, so someone from that neck of the woods can maybe speculate which direction he may have been coming from. 

A quick Google shows there are 28 or so state prisons in Georgia, but only 4 are located north of Atlanta (the vast majority are in the central to southern part of the state). I don't think that's inconceivable that Rick is a deputy in a rural, podunk county, and has never had occasion to go to a state prison before, and if there weren't any in his county, he wouldn't necessarily know exactly where they were.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> In the comics, Rick is from Kentucky. In the tv show, he's from King County, Georgia, which doesn't exist. Hard to say exactly what part of Georgia it's supposed to be from, but it's about 110 miles or so from Atlanta to the Tennessee border.


ok... I don't know much about the comic lore.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)




----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Ah. So I did remember it right. Sort of. 

Never read the comics. Yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't remember them ever specifying that Rick was from Georgia. But I also don't remember where I heard the Kentucky info. Must have been in the first season threads from people who had read the comics.

Based on the fact that in S1 they were in Atlanta, and then were trying to head south of there to a certain military base before they ended up at Herschel's farm in S2, can we assume that they're probably somewhere south of Atlanta?


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do Zombies sleep? Like they need 8 hours, or what? Or do they "run down" when they haven't eaten for a while. You do see them lying around a lot when nothing's going on. I guess the endless wandering wears them out. 

I loved the zombies on a leash with arms and mouths cut out. If it's just to carry stuff, I'd rather pull a wagon, but I guess it's worth it if it keeps the others off you. If they're loved ones, then that's just crazy. Unless you're hoping for a cure like Herschel, in which case the arms and mouth thing wouldn't be so good....


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't remember them ever specifying that Rick was from Georgia. But I also don't remember where I heard the Kentucky info. Must have been in the first season threads from people who had read the comics.


The King County info I got from the Walking Dead Wiki. I did remember from the comics (which I read between S1 and S2) that Rick was from Kentucky originally.



DevdogAZ said:


> Based on the fact that in S1 they were in Atlanta, and then were trying to head south of there to a certain military base before they ended up at Herschel's farm in S2, can we assume that they're probably somewhere south of Atlanta?


Fort Benning is on the Alabama border, about 120 miles from the real CDC in Atlanta. So yeah, it would make sense that they would be somewhere southwest of Atlanta.

Curiously/coincidentally, the actual location of Hershel's farm (i.e. the real location where the exteriors were shot) is outside of Senoia, GA, about 45 miles southwest of Atlanta, exactly the direction you would head if you were going to Fort Benning from Atlanta.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Do Zombies sleep? Like they need 8 hours, or what? Or do they "run down" when they haven't eaten for a while. You do see them lying around a lot when nothing's going on. I guess the endless wandering wears them out.


They do seem to "power down" when there's nothing to stimulate them (i.e. living flesh) nearby. I don't know if it's sleep, per se.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Do Zombies sleep? Like they need 8 hours, or what? Or do they "run down" when they haven't eaten for a while. You do see them lying around a lot when nothing's going on. I guess the endless wandering wears them out...


You just received an "F" in Zombielore 101! lol

They don't sleep/get tired nor do the need to eat (to live).


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

screen cap from the first episode. If you look closely, it says Georgia at the bottom of the star.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That guy always plays a cop! haha


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Wow! Was this recent (near the premiere of Walking Dead)? Before the premiere of BB, I asked just for the Roku and the $10/month. They would only give me $10/month. They never offered me any of the rest even when I threatened to cancel. If they had done all of the above, I might still be on Dish.


It was the tail end of August. I was a week away from my contract end date. I said to them "I was wanting to upgrade to the Hopper, but then you took away AMC, so now I am thinking about switching back to DirecTV. What can you do for me?"



DevdogAZ said:


> They did bring them in. Once they had cleared the yard and were ready to camp in the field for the night, there was a shot showing their vehicles parked inside the patrol fence next to one of the guard towers.


Oh, I kinda remember that. Was Daryl standing guard on top of the RV?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Regarding the prison zombies, I assume they were just "powered down" in the bowels of the prison unable to find their way out. When the team showed up, it riled them awake. Remember in S1 there was an entire room full of idle zombies, that got awakened when they broke the window or door to that huge room? Same thing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

markz said:


> Oh, I kinda remember that. Was Daryl standing guard on top of the RV?


I believe the shot I'm talking about was just before that. Daryl was standing guard on top of an overturned vehicle that was inside the yard. Their vehicles were just outside the fence from there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> Regarding the prison zombies, I assume they were just "powered down" in the bowels of the prison unable to find their way out. When the team showed up, it riled them awake. Remember in S1 there was an entire room full of idle zombies, that got awakened when they broke the window or door to that huge room? Same thing.


replace awakened with "powered up" and I fully agree. Awakened would imply the need to sleep, which isn't the case.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> ...Definitely saw something a little creepy with Carl + Herchel's #2 daughter.


Perv...



Beryl said:


> ...The Carl+#2 daughter thing is cute, IMO. He is closest to her age and probably feels like a man now.


No freaking way that is cute....perv...


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

markz said:


> Well, I am not pleased that I lost AMC, but they did the following:
> 
> 
> gave me a free ROKU box ($80 value)
> ...


If by "working" you mean "gets this week's current episode of what's on AMC", then no. It's not working.



> I have the option of buying the complete Walking Dead season for $22 through Amazon or finding other magical means to watch for free.


In the end, they didn't fix the problem, they paid you off. You gladly took it, and re-upped with a new contract.



markz said:


> And not everyone will call and get the deal I did. Lots of people just complain about the outage, but don't call DISH and get anything done about it. I don't even think that anyone I have told about it has even followed through with their own call.


This is the biggest problem, and the one that I'm pissed off about: they aren't doing anything ABOUT the problem, they're paying their customers off. What I also don't understand is how you could re-up the contract and be satisfied with "other means" of getting AMC shows when you could use those means to get them WITHOUT Dish. The ONLY reason I'm still with Dish is I'm stuck in a contract.

Hopper wouldn't give me any benefits. Most of the shows I watch aren't on prime time network TV anyway, so to get the ability that I have now, I'd have to replace both of my DVR's with two Hoppers. Waiving the fee, hell, they should never have a fee. $100 for the privilege of renting a receiver?

This has nothing to do with The Walking Dead, but I'm just a little bit pissed. Dish isn't the only company that does this sort of thing, and is only part of one of many industries that can't keep customers on service, making up for it by forcing them into contracts.

Greg


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

gchance said:


> In the end, they didn't fix the problem, they paid you off. You gladly took it, and re-upped with a new contract.


Everything you say, is true. They offered me a deal that was well-worth it to me. It may not be a solution for everyone, but I am very pleased with my current setup. If it weren't for the Hopper, or if another company had a DVR that I thought was even better, I would have definitely considered switching. However, living where I do, I only have three options, DISH, DirecTV, Comcast. That's it. Not a lot of choices. And I don't have an antenna.

The Hopper is a great DVR for me. We only have one TV in the house and we watch LOTS of primetime shows. I used to have two DVRs hooked to one TV and I could only record four shows at a time. Now I have one DVR (which simplifies the amounts of remotes my wife has to worry about) and I can record up to six shows at a time. I can automatically skip commercials the day after a primetime show airs.

I am experienced with usenet and other magical means of watching my shows and liked the idea of new technology and new features while also saving $23/month off my bill.

Now, to get back on topic...

During the first scene of this episode when they were clearing the farm house, they passed a hatrack with 2-3 cowboy hats. My first thought was "Why didn't Rick grab a new hat since he lost his to his boy! Never pass-up a free cowboy hat!"


----------



## bleagaradu (Oct 17, 2012)

The season really started in force, we got more gore than we had last season, some more action, but i still think still lacks what i have mentioned. I really expect more of this season.


----------



## MetsTivo (Mar 10, 2005)

betts4 said:


> Them knowing or not knowing about the prison didn't bother me. I have only a slight idea where the state prisons are around me. I mean, I know where the city jail is, but the state one a couple counties south - no idea.
> 
> The only thing is Rick should have had a better idea than I would. He was a cop.


Before i became a correctional officer i had no idea where the prisons in Florida were.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

robojerk said:


> When I put on the episode, I told my wife "Are you ready to be told over and over how The Walking Dead is not available on Dish?"


I never even noticed anything that said that it wasn't on Dish.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I never even noticed anything that said that it wasn't on Dish.


Really?

I'm a master of the 30-second skip, and I'm sick to death of the anti-Dish blurbs (and I say that as somebody who has never been and almost certainly never will be a Dish customer).


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

zordude said:


> I was amused that the kid gets a gun and gets to clear rooms alone and the black guy gets a fireplace poker





pmyers said:


> Thank you! I thought the same thing.


Perhaps because the kid isn't strong / tall enough to effectively use the fireplace poker?

My gripe is that a fireplace poker is just a terrible weapon for what he's using it for - with the little nub near the tip, he'll need to expend a lot of energy removing it from a zombie's head once he's stabbed them. He would do better to make a bayonet - find a long piece of light but strong metal, and either sharpen the tip or attach a very sharp blade to it.



stellie93 said:


> Do Zombies sleep? Like they need 8 hours, or what? Or do they "run down" when they haven't eaten for a while. You do see them lying around a lot when nothing's going on. I guess the endless wandering wears them out.


They don't get tired, they simply have nothing to stimulate them into action, so they just stand / lay / sit there until something happens. Eventually their flesh rots away enough that they have no motility.



stellie93 said:


> I loved the zombies on a leash with arms and mouths cut out. If it's just to carry stuff, I'd rather pull a wagon, but I guess it's worth it if it keeps the others off you. If they're loved ones, then that's just crazy. Unless you're hoping for a cure like Herschel, in which case the arms and mouth thing wouldn't be so good....


I'd rather have the neutered zombies. If you have to leave them for whatever reason, most people wouldn't approach a zombie to steal whatever you have in the backpack.

A wagon takes energy to drag around, and would be unusable on certain types of terrain (such as the woods where she found blondie). The noise of a wagon would attract zombies, whereas the noise of a couple of zombies walking around wouldn't.

They have to stink really badly though. Ugh.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

R.I.P. Hershel's Leg


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Perv...
> 
> No freaking way that is cute....perv...


They are both minors, right? Girl is 15 or so and boy is what - 12? Nothing wrong with puppy love as long as it stays there.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> BTW.....the BEST thing they found was that body armor. I'd be wearing that from head to toe. Would stop almost every single incidental bite.


The problem with the body armor, so yeah it would help for a rouge bite or something, but it would REALLY slow you down, and they could get you in the neck if there are enough around you. I'd say too much of a downside for general use.



SocratesJohnson said:


> You would think that Hershel or Maggie would have known about and brought up the fact that there was a prison that is somewhat close their farm. Especially given the impression that they had scavenged the whole area over the winter.


I got the impression they are pretty far away from the farm at this point



aaronwt said:


> They mentioned how there were basically going in a circle over the Winter months. I guess the Prison was outside of that circle.


They mentioned it on Talking Dead, but they never really got a view of it before in their circles.



TAsunder said:


> Where did the zombies come from that surrounded them in the hallways? It was unclear to me. It seemed like they cleared everything as they went.


Like others said, really seemed like a semi-maze down there, they had only cleared parts of it when it all happened.



stellie93 said:


> Do Zombies sleep? Like they need 8 hours, or what? Or do they "run down" when they haven't eaten for a while. You do see them lying around a lot when nothing's going on. I guess the endless wandering wears them out.


Going through the maze there, I would be poking every single corpse on the ground in the head, I'd be paranoid of what ended up actually happened!



stellie93 said:


> I loved the zombies on a leash with arms and mouths cut out. If it's just to carry stuff, I'd rather pull a wagon, but I guess it's worth it if it keeps the others off you. If they're loved ones, then that's just crazy. Unless you're hoping for a cure like Herschel, in which case the arms and mouth thing wouldn't be so good....


Like said above, the walker pets can walk over any terrain, no one will steal them , and numerous detection/camo benefits.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

classicX said:


> Perhaps because the kid isn't strong / tall enough to effectively use the fireplace poker?
> 
> My gripe is that a fireplace poker is just a terrible weapon for what he's using it for - with the little nub near the tip, he'll need to expend a lot of energy removing it from a zombie's head once he's stabbed them. He would do better to make a bayonet - find a long piece of light but strong metal, and either sharpen the tip or attach a very sharp blade to it.


I like the idea of a bayonet and maybe that is what they were attempting albeit poorly. Reliance in guns is a bad idea. They jam and run out of ammo. They need to become skilled with other weaponry.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The thing with the prison is that in the closing shot of the last season, before the winter, the shot panned up from where they were camping, and the prison seemed to be very close. That was right after Rick self-declared as the dictator.

I'm surprised it took then all winter to beat around the bush to find it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank said:


> The thing with the prison is that in the closing shot of the last season, before the winter, the shot panned up from where they were camping, and the prison seemed to be very close. That was right after Rick self-declared as the dictator.
> 
> I'm surprised it took then all winter to beat around the bush to find it.


Yeah but if they immediately head in the opposite direction, they could very easily miss it. Not like they knew it was there, or where it was to know to search a general area.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hank said:


> The thing with the prison is that in the closing shot of the last season, before the winter, the shot panned up from where they were camping, and the prison seemed to be very close. That was right after Rick self-declared as the dictator.
> 
> I'm surprised it took then all winter to beat around the bush to find it.


However...our heroes don't have the advantage of that viewpoint. I don't find it hard to believe that they could have missed it.

Or they had seen it but decided the risk vs reward just wasn't there at that point. I'm still not certain by that conversation if they had scene it before or not. Either way, I'm fine with it.

It looks to be a small facility and the idea that Rick should know exactly where it is, seems silly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BTW there are 4 new Webisodes on AMC's website that are really amazing and some good back story of the world:

http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead
The series is called "Cold Storage"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Beryl said:


> Maybe I have too much confidence in police training but I think Rick should be able to figure out who can be trusted. They need specific skills in their group and now the only "doctor" is severely wounded.


It might be wise for them to segregate - there are at least three cell blocks there, and probably a SHU (if this is a federal prison) and definitely a solitary confinement.

Why not cooperate to clear the entire prison, let the "prisoners" have CB A and they keep CB C? Meet somewhere to trade, discuss, plan, but keep the women and children away from the murderers and rapists.

It will never happen, though, although I'd assume all of them are able bodied zombie killers and can help drag bodies around. I'm sure a gurney or other rolling equipment could be used to bring all the dead bodies to one area. I just hope they aren't stupid enough to put them all out in the yard where a passerby could see and say "hey, someone killed all the walkers in there - maybe we can get in!"

Or burn them - they probably should, but they need a way to hide or disperse the smoke so not to alert other walkers in the area and other ne'er-do-wells.



wprager said:


> Good thing she didn't, although I'm not sure how much damage a zombie fetus could do.


Not having teeth, it couldn't bite her, but since zombies also don't have the same musculo-skeletal inhibitions that living people do, it would be abnormally strong. Still yet, being an unborn undead, it would be pretty weak. All it could do is probably try to struggle and escape her belly.



MikeMar said:


> Yeah but if they immediately head in the opposite direction, they could very easily miss it. Not like they knew it was there, or where it was to know to search a general area.


Some days you just really wish you had a helicopter.

Pretty much all days, in fact.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

classicX said:


> ...Not having teeth, it couldn't bite her, but since zombies also don't have the same musculo-skeletal inhibitions that living people do, it would be abnormally strong. Still yet, being an unborn undead, it would be pretty weak. All it could do is probably try to struggle and escape her belly...


I'm thinking more about pulling/tangling up cords and other innards that could injure the mom.

I predict the baby will be born just fine.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

pmyers said:


> It looks to be a small facility and the idea that Rick should know exactly where it is, seems silly.


I can tell you firsthand two things:

1. Unless he's been there, he wouldn't have any reason to know where it is. Prisons are designed that way. I know "of" many, many prisons, but I couldn't tell you even how to get close to most of them. I barely remember the locations of the ones I've been to.

2. It is not a small facility - they are ALWAYS bigger than they look.

One thing I don't understand is why those hallways were so dark - In my experience, such areas do have openings for daylight to get it. Anyway, seeing that, I probably would've done things differently:

Start at a point of ingress that is still well lit and securable (like with a steel gate), like a large area where there is a doorway to a hallway - have all your best walker-droppers wait there. Two or three could then clear the passageway and all adjoining rooms up until the point where you reach your first fork. This way, there aren't too many people to get moving if there is a sudden wave of walkers and they need to cut and run, and they can get back to the secure area without fear of a surprise zombie.

And here's where they went wrong - when you reach the first fork, DO NOT CONTINUE. You will need to either find a way to reliably secure all but one path, or lure the zombies back to the areas that have daylight where they can be mowed down.

They must have just chosen a path, followed it, and the walkers from the other pathways were able to flank them.

You don't need military training to think things through.

But then again, this is TV, so the above would probably just be boring to watch.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I'm thinking more about pulling/tangling up cords and other innards that could injure the mom.
> 
> I predict the baby will be born just fine.


Possibly. But I agree, I think the baby will be born fine, and may even be immune to the zombie virus. A possible road to a cure down the line? Or at least a newer race of people that are immune and would simply outlive the undead?

Let's just hope these aren't the same writers that worked on the Cylon 'plan' in BSG.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> R.I.P. Hershel's Leg


Awesome


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Beryl said:


> They are both minors, right? Girl is 15 or so and boy is what - 12? Nothing wrong with puppy love as long as it stays there.


She certainly looks older than that to me....maybe I'm the perv.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> No freaking way that is cute....perv...


Geesh, it's just a little boy crush on an older girl. Happens all the time.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

betts4 said:


> Geesh, it's just a little boy crush on an older girl. Happens all the time.


Happened to me a lot when I was his age.

A LOT.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Geesh, it's just a little boy crush on an older girl. Happens all the time.


That's more than "a little boy crush" from the look on the perv's face....


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

classicX said:


> I can tell you firsthand two things:
> 
> 1. Unless he's been there, he wouldn't have any reason to know where it is. Prisons are designed that way. I know "of" many, many prisons, but I couldn't tell you even how to get close to most of them. I barely remember the locations of the ones I've been to.


Not always. In college, my roommate's dad was in prison and needed a ride to go see him, so I helped him out. I expected what you described, but instead the prison was right on the highway, with a giant sign, <blah blah> PRISON (I don't even remember which one it was)... and an imposing helicopter out front to tell everyone that you'd have a slim chance in hell of escaping. 

Greg


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> BTW there are 4 new Webisodes on AMC's website that are really amazing and some good back story of the world:
> 
> http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead
> The series is called "Cold Storage"


Pretty good.

Thanks


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

classicX said:


> Unless he's been there, he wouldn't have any reason to know where it is. Prisons are designed that way. I know "of" many, many prisons, but I couldn't tell you even how to get close to most of them. I barely remember the locations of the ones I've been to.


Your comment made me remember that on my way to LaGuardia Airport sometime ago, my cab driver got lost and we ended up at the entrance to Riker's Island(NYC prison).
Living in NY, I knew of Riker's Island, but didn't really know where it was.
So, I agree with you.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Beryl said:


> I like the idea of a bayonet and maybe that is what they were attempting albeit poorly. Reliance in guns is a bad idea. They jam and run out of ammo. They need to become skilled with other weaponry.


Maybe they all need swords, like on Revolution. However, in those threads, people are complaining about them having swords instead of guns.



gchance said:


> Not always. In college, my roommate's dad was in prison and needed a ride to go see him, so I helped him out. I expected what you described, but instead the prison was right on the highway, with a giant sign, <blah blah> PRISON (I don't even remember which one it was)... and an imposing helicopter out front to tell everyone that you'd have a slim chance in hell of escaping.
> 
> Greg


I drive right by a prison on US-31 in northern Indiana. You can definitely see it all spread out beside the highway. Plus there are signs all over the place that say "Prison Area. Do NOT pickup hitchhikers."


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Talk about time hardening the survivors: in season one, before putting on the Coat of Guts, Rick pulled the walker's wallet to check the license and give a brief eulogy, reminding everyone that every walker once was human. Now, in this episode, Rick dismissively referred to them all as "these a**holes"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> The problem with the body armor, so yeah it would help for a rouge bite or something, but it would REALLY slow you down, and they could get you in the neck if there are enough around you. I'd say too much of a downside for general use...


I would certainly wear the small individual pieces like the forearm guards and shin guards that wouldn't slow me down but would offer great protection.

It won't stop an overrun...but it could stop those surprise one on one bites.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

gchance said:


> Not always. In college, my roommate's dad was in prison and needed a ride to go see him, so I helped him out. I expected what you described, but instead the prison was right on the highway, with a giant sign, <blah blah> PRISON (I don't even remember which one it was)... and an imposing helicopter out front to tell everyone that you'd have a slim chance in hell of escaping.
> 
> Greg


Unless they know how to fly a helicopter - then it's telling them that they may be able to get away pretty darn quickly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Hank said:


> The thing with the prison is that in the closing shot of the last season, before the winter, the shot panned up from where they were camping, and the prison seemed to be very close. That was right after Rick self-declared as the dictator.
> 
> I'm surprised it took then all winter to beat around the bush to find it.


If you remember the final scene from last season, they were traveling on a highway. They stopped for the night which is where Rick made his final speech. Then the camera pulled back and we saw the prison off in the distance.(1) That camera shot was perpendicular to the road. If they woke up the next morning and continued driving down that highway, they likely put many miles between themselves and the prison.

(It appeared to be up on a hill, and in this episode the prison appears to be down in a bit of a valley. Seems like a bit of an inconsistency.)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

BTW...I just have to say the Talking Dead is a MUST watch show if you like this show....they give so much "inside" info that it really is a requirement. 

Plus its actually funny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pmyers said:


> BTW...I just have to say the Talking Dead is a MUST watch show if you like this show....they give so much "inside" info that it really is a requirement.
> 
> Plus its actually funny.


I've tried it (and this has been discussed in previous season threads), and I just can't take the silliness...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

pmyers said:


> BTW...I just have to say the Talking Dead is a MUST watch show if you like this show....they give so much "inside" info that it really is a requirement.
> 
> Plus its actually funny.


Do you listen to Chris Hardwick's The Nerdist podcast? Last week he interviewed Lauren Cohan (Maggie).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> I've tried it (and this has been discussed in previous season threads), and I just can't take the silliness...


I agree...there's some great stuff, but the signal-to-noise ration is just too high.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I agree...there's some great stuff, but the signal-to-noise ration is just too high.


SNR too high?  Is that a joke?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Beryl said:


> They are both minors, right? Girl is 15 or so and boy is what - 12? Nothing wrong with puppy love as long as it stays there.


I thought Carl was 8 or 9 last season, and I thought Beth was high school senior age, 18 or 19. She doesn't look 15 to me.

According to The Walking Dead Wiki, Beth is 16 (so could be 17 now that it's 6 months later). They have Carl listed as 13 and he looks and acts much younger than that. The actor is 13 years old now, which means when filming seasons 1 & 2 he was more like 10/11.

I think mostly it's creepy because Beth has been treated and acted more like an adult and Carl is firmly in the child camp (with Sophie).


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I think mostly it's creepy because Beth has been treated and acted more like an adult and Carl is firmly in the child camp (with Sophie).


If you had Lori as a mother you'd probably be mentally stunted developmentally as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

robojerk said:


> If you had Lori as a mother you'd probably be mentally stunted developmentally as well.


And who else is Carl gonna be crushin' on?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> If you remember the final scene from last season, they were traveling on a highway.


Yeah, I agree that they were traveling perpendicular to the prison and they could have "driven right by" it. But if they were wandering around the same area, I'd guess within the area of a typical fold-out road map, they would have come across it (or evidence or signage of it or a cross-road to it, etc) somewhere along their way during the winter. From my recollection of the last season episode, it seemed only to be a mile or two (well within walking/hiking distance) "behind" them. It didn't look like it was "off in the distance). But as mentioned, these are silly discussions, because there still could be a dozen reasons they didn't stumble upon it before.

I wonder though, if they have cars and fuel (which we assume they do because they've been driving around for 6 months), and assuming the GPS satellites are still working (I think that's a pretty safe assumption at this point in the game), then somewhere along the line they might have picked up a car-powered GPS and searched for secured housing type compounds that way (think military bases, prisons, power or gas utility buildings, private schools with fences/gates, etc).


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I agree...there's some great stuff, but the signal-to-noise ration is just too high.


I just watched it on the AMC website. I don't know if it was a pared down version for the site (it was only 15 minutes long) or whether they retooled it for this season, but all the noise was gone (except for a brief goofy quiz at the end). No "zombie kill of the week" stuff - just straight Q&A.

Also watched Cold Storage - it was pretty good.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

Hank said:


> I wonder though, if they have cars and fuel (which we assume they do because they've been driving around for 6 months), and assuming the GPS satellites are still working (I think that's a pretty safe assumption at this point in the game), then somewhere along the line they might have picked up a car-powered GPS and searched for secured housing type compounds that way (think military bases, prisons, power or gas utility buildings, private schools with fences/gates, etc).


The GPS system requires regular updates from ground control. As the satellite orbits deteriorate, ground control uploads new orbital elements to them so they continue to give accurate location information. Without those updates, I would think the system would become unusable in a matter of months.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

A few quick searches implies the II's are designed to run autonomously for 6 months, during which there will be a gradual degradation of accuracy. How bad would the degradation be, or how long before they come truly unusable, is beyond a quick internet search...

But that makes me wonder about the other side of the question. How much time has elapsed on the show since the outbreak? They jump around enough, that it's unclear to me... months? years?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> A few quick searches implies the II's are designed to run autonomously for 6 months, during which there will be a gradual degradation of accuracy. How bad would the degradation be, or how long before they come truly unusable, is beyond a quick internet search...
> 
> But that makes me wonder about the other side of the question. How much time has elapsed on the show since the outbreak? They jump around enough, that it's unclear to me... months? years?


Before this last episode, it had been less than a month since Rick woke up. Now it's been 7-8 months.

As for the GPS, the block IIR satellites can determine their location based on signals from the other satellites. But that assumes the others have accurate position information. I think a single block IIR could go 6 months without a ground update, but I'm not sure they all could go, because they all would have increasing amounts of inaccuracy. And then there are the pre block IIR ones that would still be transmitting. I'm not sure how a receiver would handle what could be wildly conflicting signals.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

classicX said:


> Possibly. But I agree, I think the baby will be born fine, and may even be immune to the zombie virus. A possible road to a cure down the line? Or at least a newer race of people that are immune and would simply outlive the undead?


I'm not sure what real good it is to be immune to the zombie virus. By the time you discovered you were immune, you'd be dead (just dead, not undead, but still dead). I guess if all new babies were immune there'd be some hope of coming out the other side since there wouldn't be any new zombies created anymore. But careful disposal of dead bodies would do the job almost as well.



DevdogAZ said:


> (It appeared to be up on a hill, and in this episode the prison appears to be down in a bit of a valley. Seems like a bit of an inconsistency.)


I haven't seen it since then but my memory says it wasn't on a hill, but rather over a hill. That is the camera pulled back from the campsite and went up over a hill and the prison was on the other side.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I haven't seen it since then but my memory says it wasn't on a hill, but rather over a hill. That is the camera pulled back from the campsite and went up over a hill and the prison was on the other side.


Can't really tell from this picture. Doesn't really look to be ON TOP of a hill, but you don't get the camera's motion to get to this view:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

That's a big prison. You have to assume that every prisoner and staff member is still inside, and mostly zombies. That's a lot of zombies to put down. 

On the flip side, that's a lot of (hopefully) edible dry goods that don't go bad in 6-7 months.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Hank said:


> That's a big prison. You have to assume that every prisoner and staff member is still inside, and mostly zombies. That's a lot of zombies to put down.
> 
> On the flip side, that's a lot of (hopefully) edible dry goods that don't go bad in 6-7 months.


I bet where they ended up when they ran into those prisoners is the kitchen area. That's probably how those guys are still alive. So hopefully there is a lot of food left!!!

And yeah a lot of zombies! Did you see the yard (where the closed the gate) where the riot gear ones were. 
And of course the underground maze at the end


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

The Talking Dead definitely helps to watch to clear up some things. AND they mentioned the comic con panel the night before, which I was at! whoo hoo!  Does that make me kinda sorta famous?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I can't figure out where in that picture they came in at because it looks totally different. Perhaps they didn't really have the set built and changed it up.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I can't figure out where in that picture they came in at because it looks totally different. Perhaps they didn't really have the set built and changed it up.


I was wondering if the far off shot from last season is of a real prison, but when they arrived this season, it is all their fabricated prison. I don't believe they are filming that at an existing prison. I think they said somewhere, they built it for the show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I can't figure out where in that picture they came in at because it looks totally different. Perhaps they didn't really have the set built and changed it up.





markz said:


> I was wondering if the far off shot from last season is of a real prison, but when they arrived this season, it is all their fabricated prison. I don't believe they are filming that at an existing prison. I think they said somewhere, they built it for the show.


Yeah, in Talking Dead the director (of this ep) said he walked around the new set and figured out how they were going to enter.

So I'd guess they aren't the same


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

It's possible that they had originally planned to have them find the prison much sooner with hardly any time passing between seasons but changed that when they started writing Season 3.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

NJChris said:


> The Talking Dead definitely helps to watch to clear up some things.


See that bugs me because I don't watch Talking Dead and don't feel things should be "cleared up". Other shows don't need that.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I can't figure out where in that picture they came in at because it looks totally different. Perhaps they didn't really have the set built and changed it up.


The version they created (CGI) in the final shot of S2 was clearly just an artist's representation, and then when they actually built the set for this season, it didn't work to have it look like the version shown in S2. The version shown in S2 was done several months before the writers even started thinking about the plot for S3.


cherry ghost said:


> It's possible that they had originally planned to have them find the prison much sooner with hardly any time passing between seasons but changed that when they started writing Season 3.


Given the winter and the baby, I'm guessing jumping forward in time was the easiest way for them to handle the logistics. This way, they didn't have to pretend to be shooting in the cold when the leaves were still on the trees and you couldn't see people's breath, and this way they can immediately deal with the story of Lori's baby without spending a whole season where her belly just gradually gets bigger but nothing else happens.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

The image of the prison looks much more like a mat painting than an actual photo of a prison. So it doesn't surprise me at all if the real prison doesn't closely resemble the actual (on set) prison.

eta: What Dev said better.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

...it's only a model...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Heck, it could be a completely different prison.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> BTW...I just have to say the Talking Dead is a MUST watch show if you like this show....they give so much "inside" info that it really is a requirement.
> 
> Plus its actually funny.


I absolutely love Talking Dead. I always watch it immediately after watching Walking Dead because I love the contrast of going from all the darkness to the humor. Plus I love the 'behind the scenes' stuff and the guest stars from the show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

They seemed to indicate being surrounded on various sides by zombies. It wouldn't surprise me if they back tracked to the prison after exploring various roads.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

betts4 said:


> See that bugs me because I don't watch Talking Dead and don't feel things should be "cleared up". Other shows don't need that.


Well none of the information they give is vital to the show but they do go deeper into things such as why they cut off Herschels leg and some backstory stuff.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

NJChris said:


> ...Does that make me kinda sorta famous?


Nooooope....sorry.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Given the winter and the baby, I'm guessing jumping forward in time was the easiest way for them to handle the logistics. This way, they didn't have to pretend to be shooting in the cold when the leaves were still on the trees and you couldn't see people's breath, and this way they can immediately deal with the story of Lori's baby without spending a whole season where her belly just gradually gets bigger but nothing else happens.


Also a good way to not have to deal with Carl growing taller/looking older between seasons if there wasn't supposed to be a passage of time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> They seemed to indicate being surrounded on various sides by zombies. It wouldn't surprise me if they back tracked to the prison after exploring various roads.


yeah...I'm not sure if they did or did not already know about the prison (nor do I really care) but either way they decided it is now their best option and the risk is worth it.

Based on Rick's reaction to the dog food, I tend to think they didn't know about it prior.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I've heard conflicting reports as to whether the exterior shots were done at a prison (supposedly it was the West Central Prison in Zebulon, GA), but the interiors were definitely on a soundstage.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder what you would do in a prison during the zombie Apocalypse? If the prisoners were mostly in cells, there wouldn't be much reason to let them out. As the guards turned, they wouldn't be smart enough to use the keys to get them out, would they? So they'd try to reach into the cells, but the prisoners could probably stay out of their reach until they starve to death and turn themselves--so the biggest population would still be in their cells with only the guards running around? Unless they decided to let everybody go to try and save themselves. Big mistake.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I wonder what you would do in a prison during the zombie Apocalypse? If the prisoners were mostly in cells, there wouldn't be much reason to let them out. As the guards turned, they wouldn't be smart enough to use the keys to get them out, would they? So they'd try to reach into the cells, but the prisoners could probably stay out of their reach until they starve to death and turn themselves--so the biggest population would still be in their cells with only the guards running around? Unless they decided to let everybody go to try and save themselves. Big mistake.


Prisoners would grab keys off guards that wandered close... except perhaps prisons where the doors didn't have locks and were only controlled remotely, or otherwise where such locks simply were in a location not reachable from inside a cell.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I wonder what you would do in a prison during the zombie Apocalypse? If the prisoners were mostly in cells, there wouldn't be much reason to let them out. As the guards turned, they wouldn't be smart enough to use the keys to get them out, would they? So they'd try to reach into the cells, but the prisoners could probably stay out of their reach until they starve to death and turn themselves--so the biggest population would still be in their cells with only the guards running around? Unless they decided to let everybody go to try and save themselves. Big mistake.


I agree, but for the sake of the show, I bet most of the population in the prison is roaming around. If they were all locked up, dealing with the zombies would be boring.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

betts4 said:


> See that bugs me because I don't watch Talking Dead and don't feel things should be "cleared up". Other shows don't need that.


 Maybe cleared up is the wrong term. Gave more depth to something I already assumed is more accurate.

I can easily buy into that they didn't get to the prison right away. It was just cool to hear the writer's point of view.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Nooooope....sorry.


Meanie!


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

One word... Suppressors!

Bout damm time


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dswallow said:


> Prisoners would grab keys off guards that wandered close... except perhaps prisons where the doors didn't have locks and were only controlled remotely, or otherwise where such locks simply were in a location not reachable from inside a cell.


I know this thread is dead, but since it's infected, we have to kill it again - aim for the head this time.

Anyway, most modern prisons have remotely controlled cell doors that a) require power to operate and b) have a manual override to open the cell doors if there is no power, or they fail open - meaning that if power fails, the cells automatically open.

Prisons don't have power backup that lasts for 6 months, so I would assume that after some time in the cells, once the power ran out, the cell doors just opened and they were free to roam the cell block and get killed.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

classicX said:


> Anyway, most modern prisons ...


This is Georgia.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

dswallow said:


> This is Georgia.


True . . .


----------

